# New book for cruising kids



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok a bit self promoting but now available at Amazon is "Tommy Tiller and his Dog Rudder"
Story of a 12 y/o boy and his math prodigy 10 y/o sister Caroline living aboard their Moody 46. A fiction adventure story. See details at Amazon.com


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good on ya! Best of luck!


----------



## SV Glossa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

great book


----------

